# Char-Broil American Gourmet Deluxe Smoker MODS



## bullmastiff135 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just got a new smoker and would like to make some mods to the smoker. I have had off set Char-broil for years, and never was able to get the smoke and temps correct. One thing I didn't now there was a forum for smoker mods. I have wasted lots of money and time trying to smoke meat so I just used the old off set smoker as a BBQ grill and quit smoking. I have never had any good rubs that would satisfy my wife and kids. So now I come to you masters here for help, this time not giving up on this!!!!! So I have been reading on this forum about different styles of smokers REVERSE FLOW or TUNING PlATES systems. What one would be the best for this type of smoker ?????? I have the correct tools and the ability to get this project going just need to know witch way to go. And thanks in advanced


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 6, 2012)

Shiny New


----------



## srnxd40 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the exact smoker and am in love with it post mods of course The absolute first thing you must do is to paint it with rustoleum high temp heat paint satin black NO RATTLE CANS  get the good stuff and use a foam roller and do 3 heavy coats outside only no need to paint the inside.  now for the firebox take four long bolts and 8 nuts and drill two holes one each side of the firebox just enough to raise the grate about an inch and a half or you can use the minion method my way will work just great.  now for the heat transfer build a simple tuning plate out of something like a cookie sheet pizza pan or anything of that nature  now on all four side where the lid meets the tub use strips of sheet metal to raise the sides.  now just seal the dude up with RTV sealant ( high heat kind of course)  and with all that done you should have a pretty good smoker thats all I have done to mine I my food is top notch.  also one more piece of advice the thing that raises up and down in the tub to "grill on" raise the left side up and lower the right this will act as a baffle hope this helps feel free to contact me if you need more help. I can send pics


----------

